# Aqua Tropics -- 20% off Everything 'till New Years Eve!



## T.O fishguy (Sep 6, 2013)

Here at Aqua Tropics were bringing in the New Year by offering 20% off everything in store, from dry goods, equipment and all of our livestock. Aqua Tropics specializes in live tropical fish and aquarium supplies. Established in 1990, Aqua Tropics has been supplying consumers with a wide range of products for over two decade.

----- From now December 16th till December 31st were offering 20% OFF everything in store -----

-------------------------Tomorrow is the last day to take advantage on the great savings we have waiting for you in store! Dont miss out and have a great New Years! -----------------------------

Give us a call to see what we have in store as the photos provided may not reflect our current stock of livestock or goods.

Aqua Tropics
2821 Dundas Street West
Toronto, ON M6P 1Y6
(416) 604-3530

Come in and take a look at our extensive collection of live freshwater fish. We have over 100 aquariums displaying many different types of fish. Angelfish, goldfish, cichlids, discus, plecos, betas, and even sharks are just some of the fish you will find at Aqua Tropics. Whether you are looking for an exotic fish to add to your personal collection or just looking to get started with a small fish bowl, Aqua Tropics is the place for you.


----------



## T.O fishguy (Sep 6, 2013)

bump.....................................


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,
As per the rules of this forum please wait a minimum of 24 hours before bumping your thread.
--
Thanks...Paul


----------



## T.O fishguy (Sep 6, 2013)

bump................................


----------



## T.O fishguy (Sep 6, 2013)

bump.....................................


----------



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

Beautiful discus.


----------



## T.O fishguy (Sep 6, 2013)

bump....................and thanks!


----------



## T.O fishguy (Sep 6, 2013)

bump................................


----------



## T.O fishguy (Sep 6, 2013)

bump...........................


----------



## T.O fishguy (Sep 6, 2013)

bump.....................................


----------



## T.O fishguy (Sep 6, 2013)

bump.....................................


----------



## T.O fishguy (Sep 6, 2013)

bump............................


----------



## T.O fishguy (Sep 6, 2013)

Tomorrow is the last day to take advantage on the great savings we have waiting for you in store! Dont miss out and have a great New Years!


----------

